# !st car for my 30 y/o son?



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

My kid has been dropping hints that he would like a RC car for his upcoming birthday. Being the great dad that I am I would like to get one for him. The problem is I know absolutely nothing about them. Anybody have any suggestions as to what to get? He lives in downtown Chicago next to a small park. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

Associated Short course truck.. Short course trucks are the big thing right now and they are allot of fun..


----------



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

I have to agree with Al. Getting an Associated Short Course truck will allow him to play in the yard, park, or go race in competition. After you see your son having fun you will probably get 1 yourself.

Dave


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

where can I find one? I checked out the sponsors on the right and could not find any.


----------



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

You can check your local hobby store or google Tower Hobbies or Horizon Hobbies.

Dave


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

didn't want to spend $500 right off, was thinking of under $200. Is this possible?


----------



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

Not for anything of quality.

Dave


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

airman34 said:


> didn't want to spend $500 right off, was thinking of under $200. Is this possible?


The Traxxas Slash is a good truck for a little over $200, and a lot of tracks have Box-Stock Slash classes and he'd be just about ready right out of the box.

This one is $257 http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZDB3RR&P=ML and comes with everything (though the battery charger is VERY slow) It also comes with a pretty good 2.4 radio.

And if you spend $10 on the super saver club http://www.towerhobbies.com/ssc.html you will get a coupon for $40 off. You need to join the super saver club first and then you can use these codes:

$100.00 - $124.99	$15.00	016BP
$125.00 - $149.99	$20.00	016BR
$150.00 - $199.99	$25.00	016BT
$200.00 - $224.99	$30.00	016BV
$225.00 - $249.99	$35.00	016BW
$250.00 - $299.99	$40.00	016BX
$300.00 or more $50.00	016BY


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of a stock slash race.






I forgot to add that the Slash is an extremely durable truck and most hobby shops carry replacement parts and hop ups.


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

*bang for your buck*

You want a slash, don't fall for that old Associated jive. Traxxas Slash trucks are the best for entry level people. and they can be hopped up to the max, and the most indestructible truck out there. and parts and very easy to get cheap on ebay. and anyone can work on them, parting words are... use the first 3 letters in associated, and this is what most of there inventory is..
From the beginning with that tin can/pan RC10.....to now with the SC10.....


----------



## Justin Mitchell (Feb 23, 2011)

stooped monkey said:


> You want a slash, don't fall for that old Associated jive. Traxxas Slash trucks are the best for entry level people. and they can be hopped up to the max, and the most indestructible truck out there. and parts and very easy to get cheap on ebay. and anyone can work on them, parting words are... use the first 3 letters in associated, and this is what most of there inventory is..
> From the beginning with that tin can/pan RC10.....to now with the SC10.....


associated is really good with onroad cars except the tc5 i hated that car with a passion lol but i would recomend looking at a cheaper car from www.nitrorcx.com for a 1st car to git used to rc and make sure he likes it if he does than you can git an associated there sct is the way to go as i understand but if you dont mind spending a couple more $$ the traxxas slash is a great truck and it is easy to git parts for


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

If your just looking for a good back yard basher, Get the slash...

If you think that he may eventually want to got to the local track and race, get the SC10..

The associated SC10 is basically the RC10T4 with bumpers, It is a race proven truck.. You will spend a little more then you would for some of the other short course trucks out there, but there is no upgrades needed. the only extras you will need eventually is an assortment of springs and tires...



Just my opinion.. I have driven them both and that is what I have found..:wave:


----------



## jeffnohio (Jun 11, 2011)

I vote for a 1/16th traxxas summit. brushed.. the Brushless one is wayyyy fast and over your price


----------



## NHRCRACER (Oct 23, 2002)

jeffnohio said:


> I vote for a 1/16th traxxas summit. brushed.. the Brushless one is wayyyy fast and over your price


I agree. Short course trucks are hot, but that mini Summit is a true all-terrain vehicle


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Choices... Choices... Choices.*

There are SO many choices in quality RC Vehicles today.
Do you know if your son is interested in Off Road or On Road? Trucks? Buggies, Monster Trucks? 
Off Road is the best thing when you are just getting started in RC. You can drive them in a parking lot, in the yard or park, on a baseball diamond and more.
Short Course Trucks like the Slash are the most popular right now. They are fast, durable and fun to drive. 
The Slash is the best bang for your buck in RC in my opinion. They are plenty fast, fun to drive with great parts and factory support. 
You will need a good quality AC/DC Charger that will charge at 5 amps or more, and I recommend getting extra batteries right off the bat.
You say your son is 30yrs old. Get him the truck and a couple of RC Magazines like RC Car Action and RC Driver and leave the rest to him. 
Have fun with it.
Dan


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

airman34 said:


> My kid has been dropping hints that he would like a RC car for his upcoming birthday. Being the great dad that I am I would like to get one for him. The problem is I know absolutely nothing about them. Anybody have any suggestions as to what to get? He lives in downtown Chicago next to a small park. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thanks


 

He's 30 and he's a man.. simple.. get him a gift card to any local hobbyshop he may frequent or one for the online retailers already mentioned. I didn't see amainhobbies on the list and they are good also. Even those prepaid visa's are easy to slap in a card and mail out if that's easier. I infered mailing as it says your dayton and you mentioned he's chicago. Then he can go to the local hobby shop and see what has a following, what knowledge they may impart for area hotspots for fun, as well as put a place with his replacement or upgrade parts.

all ideas.. and enjoy!

edit.. more information. You are looking for RTR kits. Labeled as such they are "ready to run". When you are looking at different radio's in the kits being AM, FM, and 2.4Ghz the only one for ease of use is the 2.4Ghz. With that radio no matter who's around running their own truck there won't be any signal conflicts. That is worth the money spent and when he takes the card to the hobby shop they should explain that.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

stooped monkey said:


> You want a slash, don't fall for that old Associated jive. Traxxas Slash trucks are the best for entry level people. and they can be hopped up to the max, and the most indestructible truck out there. and parts and very easy to get cheap on ebay. and anyone can work on them, parting words are... use the first 3 letters in associated, and this is what most of there inventory is..
> From the beginning with that tin can/pan RC10.....to now with the SC10.....


 
sorry i disagree ae smokes traxass, the only thing traxxas has going for it IMHO is that so many people have been brainwashed by them into the rtr craze (ready to redo) and saying well my local hobbyshop stocks parts for them yes this is true but there is a reason (you are constantly breaking the low quality junk)


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

eri3f0g said:


> He's 30 and he's a man.. simple.. get him a gift card to any local hobbyshop he may frequent or one for the online retailers already mentioned. I didn't see amainhobbies on the list and they are good also. Even those prepaid visa's are easy to slap in a card and mail out if that's easier. I infered mailing as it says your dayton and you mentioned he's chicago. Then he can go to the local hobby shop and see what has a following, what knowledge they may impart for area hotspots for fun, as well as put a place with his replacement or upgrade parts.
> 
> all ideas.. and enjoy!
> 
> edit.. more information. You are looking for RTR kits. Labeled as such they are "ready to run". When you are looking at different radio's in the kits being AM, FM, and 2.4Ghz the only one for ease of use is the 2.4Ghz. With that radio no matter who's around running their own truck there won't be any signal conflicts. That is worth the money spent and when he takes the card to the hobby shop they should explain that.


personally i would let him get the full enjoyment and get an unassembled kit instead of that ready to redo (rtr) crap.


----------



## hotsallyhoffer (Jun 20, 2011)

it is great to join this Forum, hope i'm welcome in...


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

lordraptor: I agree that the RTR stuff isn't the best out there but I wanted to point to it as the most cost effective package out there. A new kit, then all the electronics is a much more expensive endeavor which his son could make via the gift card and adding his own funds to get what he wants.

I also agree that with experience you can get good deals on used equipment but someone being totally new to the hobby might not need to go through the potential odd problems associated with used. ie: stripped screws, blown shocks, bad diff's, and or other issues that always crop up. If your ready for "small problems" it's ok but if your super new to the hobby it might be daunting without a local to help out.


----------

